# curious



## Draconas (Jul 30, 2008)

with the new server and hardware crap, will the search engine come back?


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 30, 2008)

most likely not.. However wih ferrox it might do.....

The answer is as yet unknown for ferrox but certainly not at the moment as i understand the current situation


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 30, 2008)

Magic 8 Ball says: Wait and see.


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 30, 2008)

What would you do with the crap you beat out of him?


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 30, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> What would you do with the crap you beat out of him?


Winterbeast!  Heya buddy!  Good to see ya here.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 30, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> Magic 8 Ball says: Wait and see.



Best. Answer. Ever.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 30, 2008)

Draconas said:


> with the new server and hardware crap, will the search engine come back?


Every time I see a thread with somebody asking me about Search...

I just...

...just want...

... to break down.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 30, 2008)

Draconas said:


> with the new server and hardware crap, will the search engine come back?



You'd have a better chance of catching Carmen Sandiego and locating Waldo at the same time.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 30, 2008)

guys I am pretty sure if the search came back you would notice


----------



## ponyguy (Jul 30, 2008)

Eevee said:


> guys I am pretty sure if the search came back you would notice



Could I search for my misspent youth?  I think I lost my bearings somewhere around here, too.

So many lovely shiny toys, all given to us for free, but the ones they all keep clamoring for are the ones that weren't under the tree.


----------



## Auros (Jul 30, 2008)

You know, I'm curious. How do the rest of you find pictures without a search feature? A long time ago when FA was not that big I just used the browse feature. But it takes too much time now.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 30, 2008)

Auros said:


> You know, I'm curious. How do the rest of you find pictures without a search feature? A long time ago when FA was not that big I just used the browse feature. But it takes too much time now.



I usually just use browse the various sections like "General Macro/Micro" or "Adult Sonic".


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 30, 2008)

Auros said:


> You know, I'm curious. How do the rest of you find pictures without a search feature? A long time ago when FA was not that big I just used the browse feature. But it takes too much time now.



I use browse. I find what I want.

Anyway, if you have the artists you like watched, you get to see what they make and that cuts down on searching.

And when all else fails, try fchan. Or even that one Rule 34 site. They should have what you want.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 30, 2008)

Auros said:


> You know, I'm curious. How do the rest of you find pictures without a search feature? A long time ago when FA was not that big I just used the browse feature. But it takes too much time now.



"Browse" is your friend. 

d.m.f.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 30, 2008)

Auros said:


> You know, I'm curious. How do the rest of you find pictures without a search feature? A long time ago when FA was not that big I just used the browse feature. But it takes too much time now.


I monitor the submissions of the people I'm watching, and occasionally, dig through people's favorites.  Rarely, _very_ rarely, do I actually browse the global gallery.


----------



## Petrock (Jul 30, 2008)

Mmm, FA could probably SUPPORT Search, but Yak would have to do some coding, and not only that but they'd have to figure out how to do the keywords thing: do you go by tags (which not everyone uses), titles (which are often misleading), or descriptions (which are also not reliable)? 

Either:
A, tags are mandatory
B, search becomes some superadvanced thing that's hard for Yak to keep working
C, we stick to browse and leave the search box alone
or D, we use a very generic search that no one would be happy with. 

*shrug*


----------



## Auros (Jul 31, 2008)

My current methods with getting around the no-search feature are similar. The problem with checking favorites is if the artist has thousands of them, meaning I have to go through hundreds of pages which feels like standard browsing. 

Personally, I support the mandatory tagging idea. It shouldn't take an artist too much effort to put in tags for a work. The only problem is with all the art that's already there. I guess the coders could work it so that existing art needs to be tagged before they can be seen to other viewers when Ferrox is implemented. A way to reduce the time it takes to re-tag everything would be to have an option to tag multiple works at the same time with the same tag. I also believe that communal tagging is a good idea.


----------



## TheComet (Jul 31, 2008)

Auros said:


> Personally, I support the mandatory tagging idea. It shouldn't take an artist too much effort to put in tags for a work. The only problem is with all the art that's already there. I guess the coders could work it so that existing art needs to be tagged before they can be seen to other viewers when Ferrox is implemented. A way to reduce the time it takes to re-tag everything would be to have an option to tag multiple works at the same time with the same tag. I also believe that communal tagging is a good idea.


The only issue would be content from users who are no longer active on-site and those that have hundreds of works, as well as the fact that communal tagging won't be able to catch 50% of them, although it's a good idea granted you have users submit words for tags and the most mentioned words can be treated as community submitted tags


----------



## Kimmerset (Jul 31, 2008)

It would really just easier if people would stop asking, pretend it`s never going to happen, then be pleasantly surprised when it magically pops up out of nowhere.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 31, 2008)

No.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 31, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> It would really just easier if people would stop asking, pretend it`s never going to happen, then be pleasantly surprised when it magically pops up out of nowhere.


These are _furries_ we're talking about.  Logic very, very rarely comes into play.


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 31, 2008)

Out with Logic, On with Lunacy!


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 31, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> These are _furries_ we're talking about.  Logic very, very rarely comes into play.


Well, I like to analyze things logically rather than using the 'good' old trial-and-error. Wouldn't be very healthy when working with molten metals you know - not even in theory. ;-)


----------

